#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-24
<teolemon> Redmar vient de poster un script pour les autres équipes
<cqfd93> je viens de voir le message
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-25
<YoBoY> joyeux Noël
<cqfd93> salut teolemon, joyeux Noël !
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> joyeux noël :-)
<cqfd93> pas trop les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur ? ;-)
<teolemon> je rentre d'une marche de plusieurs heures
<cqfd93> Saine activité !
<teolemon> les cheveux qui poussent à l'intérieur
<cqfd93> non, ça c'est un side effect de quelque chose de moins sain :-) mais la marche, ça remet les choses d'aplomb
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> je ne bois bas beaucoup d'alcool en général
<teolemon> par contre j'ai découvert une nouvelle expression :-)
<Ebe123> Joyeux Noel et j'ai encore les problèmes d'Ubuntu et de Launchpad. Ho Ho Ho
<teolemon> Joyeux Noel Etienne
<teolemon> des soucis avec Launchpad ?
<teolemon> pour traduire ?
<cqfd93> coucou, me revoilà !
<cqfd93> je viens de faire un paquet de suggestions bien pointues dans https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<teolemon> mmmh
<teolemon> voyons
<teolemon> y a-t-il un autre mathématicien dans l'équipe ?
<teolemon> levez les mains :-)
<YoBoY> re
<YoBoY> ou plutôt bonjour :D
<YoBoY> teolemon, t'as besoin d'un matheux pour quoi ?
<teolemon> cqfd a besoin d'un matheux
<teolemon> pour valider ses conjectures
<teolemon> cqfd93
<teolemon> mais c'est du niveau bac+jesaispascombien
<teolemon> en tout cas, rien au programme de terminale s
<teolemon> hormis la chaine sur les matrices
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<cqfd93> c'est même légèrement au-dessus de ce que j'ai appris à la fac, mais effectivement, j'ai appris des transformations de matrices, comme la diagonalisation et la triangularisation
<cqfd93> j'ai un peu oublié tout ça ;-)
<YoBoY> faudrait que je ressorte mes DIA pour avoir une change d'aider dans ces soucis de traduction de math
<YoBoY> chance
<cqfd93> si on ne trouve personne pour valider, je m'auto-validerai
<YoBoY> je peux essayer de te trouver un prof de math… :D
<cqfd93> si tu veux !
<cqfd93> j'en ai bien un dans mes relations qui serait peut-être au niveau, mais il n'est pas joignable avant la fin des vacances scolaires
<YoBoY> laisse moi 24h, c'est noël, et vacances scolaires, dur ^^
<teolemon> il va nous falloir aussi des microbiologistes
<teolemon> des ferrovipathes
<teolemon> des sysadmin
<YoBoY> hum… ça devient dur là…
<teolemon> et des pilotes de ligne
<YoBoY> me manque tout ce qui touche au vivant dans mes contacts :]
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> faut lancer un appel sur la liste, on sait jamais :)
<cqfd93> oui, je vais le faire
<cqfd93> voilà, c'est fait
<YoBoY> cool, t'es trop rapide :)
<cqfd93> on m'appelle Lucky Lucke :-)
<teolemon> :-D
 * teolemon a voulu googler on m'appelle Luckly Lucke...
 * teolemon regrette
 * cqfd93 vient de googler... et s'étrangle de rire !
<cqfd93> salut Julien
<teolemon> mmh
<teolemon> ok :-)
<cqfd93> salut gizou
<gizou> salut sylvie
<teolemon> salut
<teolemon> hello Tubu
<Tubu> hello teolemon
<teolemon> in for some ddtp ;-)
<teolemon> ?
<Tubu> nooo :) !
<teolemon> pour rappel, les festivités continuent non stop sur:
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<teolemon> :-P
<Tubu> héhé...
<Tubu> en fait, j'ai besoin d'aide pour signer le code de conduite...
<Tubu> je ne suis plus sous Ubuntu, mais sous Linux Mint et n'ai donc pas de programme "Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<Tubu> mais Mint est lié par défaut aux dépôt Ubuntu...
<Tubu> pourrais-tu me donner le nom de l'appli se cachant sous "Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<teolemon> gnupg je dirais
<teolemon> ça permet de signer le code of conduct
<teolemon> et d'authentifier ton engagement
<Tubu> ok... je vais (tenter d')installer et signer... encore merci teolemon et à bientôt! 8-)
<teolemon> tu as le guide pour le faire ?
<teolemon> il y en a pas mal de détaillés
<teolemon> re
<YoBoY> v
<YoBoY> oups
<YoBoY> c'est seahorse le programme de gestion de clés
<teolemon> pour signer le coc ?
<teolemon> erf
<teolemon> fail
<teolemon> je l'ai signé il y a une éternité ce truc
<teolemon> et comme je ne suis pas un maniaque du chiffrement ^^
<YoBoY> cqfd93, désolé pour toutes mes fautes d'inattention dans mes dernières traductions :p
<YoBoY> (d'ailleurs est ce que la pratique de vérifier ses anciennes traductions validées est conseillée aux nouveaux traducteurs pour apprendre de ses erreurs ?)
<cqfd93> YoBoY, ici, on conjugue "faire des fautes" à tous les temps de l'indicatif et à toutes les personnes, alors ne t'en fais pas !
<cqfd93> ça ne fait pas de mal de revoir ses traductions et pour celles qui ont été refusées, de les comparer avec celles qui sont validées
<YoBoY> nan mais genre laisser les accent sur shéhérazade alors que je savais bien que c'était le nom de la police et que je devais garder le nom original… trop nul quoi xD
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> afk pour une bonne heure
<teolemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgONcogeFxk
<teolemon> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade Op. 35
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-26
<cqfd93> teolemon, toujours debout ? et tu bosses encore ?
<cqfd93> je vois le compteur de "main" qui ne cesse de monter...
<teolemon> hé hé hé
<cqfd93> ah mais oui !  t'es un "no life" ?
<teolemon> non
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> je ne pense pas
<teolemon> en tout cas j'espère
<teolemon> ça a fini de grimper pour ce soir
<teolemon> et c'est de la validation aisée
<teolemon> je fais un passage sur les chaînes simples
<teolemon> pour les dégager
<cqfd93> tu décrètes que c'est l'heure de dormir ?
<cqfd93> c'est bien, chacun nettoie ce que les autres font...
<teolemon> oh tu sais, comme tu es sur un autre fuseau horaire ^^
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai encore pas mal de temps :-)
<teolemon> l'effet de vague
<teolemon> the sun never sets on the ddtp :-)
<cqfd93> oh que c'est beau !
<teolemon> http://memegenerator.net/instance/32457757
<cqfd93> trop bon !!!
<Ebe123> "passphrase" se traduirait comment?
<Ebe123> Je vais utiliser << Mot de passe >>
<YoBoY> phrase de sécurité peut être
<YoBoY> c'est quoi le contexte ?
<Ebe123> Record your encryption passphrase
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<YoBoY> yo Sylvie :)
<Ebe123> Hello World!
<cqfd93> ça boume ?
<Ebe123> Bonjour
<YoBoY> en fait, à la différence d'un mot de passe, la passphrase peut être une vraie phrase
<Ebe123> Ça va bien
<cqfd93> et pourquoi pas simplement "phrase de passe" ?
<Ebe123> Ça a l'air anglais
<YoBoY> c'est comme ça que c'est traduit sur seahorse en tout cas
<YoBoY> faudrait qu'un jour j'utilise une phrase de passe genre ça : "Putain le con, j’ai buté Marvin !" :p
<Ebe123> D'accord. J'ai suggeré << Enregistrez votre phrase de passe pour l'encryptage >>
<teolemon> je signale que c'est un paquet amont
<teolemon> dont les traductions vont être importées depuis amont
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ecryptfs
<teolemon> passphrase	phrase de passe	[police] Un simple password n'étant plus forcément suffisant pour assurer la sécurité d'un système, on demande parfois à un utilisateur de donner une phrase entière au système pour s'authentifier avant sa connexion. (Le Jargon Français)
<teolemon> source: http://glossaire.traduc.org/index.php
<teolemon> a-t-on des nouvelles de Kevin concernant Ubuntu Manual ?
<cqfd93> non, pas de nouvelles de Kevin, il n'est même pas en ligne depuis plusieurs jours (en congé pour Noël probablement)
<teolemon> pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer sur Raring, j'ai fait quelques suggestions sur https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<cqfd93> déjà !!!
<cqfd93> afk pour deux petites heures
<teolemon> whaou
<teolemon> module to provide control over the flow of time
<teolemon> je vais l'installer
 * teolemon is looking for a module to provide control over death while he's at it...
<teolemon> libtime-warp-perl
<YoBoY> c'est du perl, ça ne compte pas
<YoBoY> les dev perl vivent pas dans le même monde que les autres
<teolemon> tu veux donc dire que toutes les perl des ddtp seront dans le même langage
<teolemon> (c'est mauvais)
<YoBoY> ba t'as qu'à vérifier pour un ou deux paquets
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> cqfd93, vu que tu rapportes des bugs : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/3730/+translate << la VO et les chaînes suivantes pour les paquets -nds c'est pas "Geman, Low", mais "German, Low" (nds étant le code de langue du bas allemand, low german), bref belle coquille :p
<cqfd93> je suis spécialiste des bugs d'ubuntu-manual ;-)
<YoBoY> bon j'arrête pour ce soir
<YoBoY> t'as un peu de boulot si tu veux :p
<cqfd93> je vais m'en occuper :-)
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-27
<YoBoY> bonsoir cqfd93
<YoBoY> (ou bonjour pour toi :p)
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<cqfd93> oui, ici c'est encore le matin et il fait une tempête de ciel bleu
<YoBoY> comment ça va ?
<cqfd93> super, et toi ?
<YoBoY> t'es où déjà ?
<YoBoY> (j'ai une mémoire très volatile)
<YoBoY> bien bien
<cqfd93> Albuquerque au nNouveau Mexique
<cqfd93> je suis en train de valider tes traductions dans main
<cqfd93> t'as dû te faire ch+++
<YoBoY> un peu, mais c'est des séries "brain dead", il n'y a pas trop à réfléchir ^^
<cqfd93> ;-=
<cqfd93> je veux dire ;-)
<cqfd93> Il en reste après celles que tu as faites il y a quelques heures ?
<YoBoY> oui, j'ai du partir, il reste quelques language-* normalement
<YoBoY> et faut tuer Pierre, il est chiant de pas mettre les [nbsp] systématiquement xD
<cqfd93> ;-)  je le lui ai déjà dit, il essaye d'y penser...
<YoBoY> lol
<cqfd93> tiens, puisque tu es là, je te pose la question : tu as remplacé presque systématiquement "turc" par "turque", pourquoi ?
<cqfd93> j'attends la bonne raison avant de valider ou refuser
<YoBoY> là… je ne saurais dire, mais vu qu'il s'agissait de langue turque, pour moi c'est turque et pas turc (qui me fait plus penser à l'habitant)
<YoBoY> mais je me fourvoie peut être…
<YoBoY> j'ai été très indécis sur le genre à mettre souvent… masculin/féminin…
<YoBoY> bref… à toi de voir :p
<cqfd93> la plupart du temps, la langue est au masculin : "en français" "en italien"... donc ça doit être "en turc"
<YoBoY> le français, l'italien, le turc… ouaip… bref comme je te dis j'ai été pas mal indécis ^^
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs ça devrait se voir ;)
<cqfd93> non, ça ne se voit pas dans tes trads
<cqfd93> bon, je remettrai turc
<YoBoY> c'est quand même dommage que tous ces paquets de langues sont pas foutus d'avoir des chaines communes alors que tous les textes sont identiques :]
<YoBoY> faudrait ouvrir un bug là dessus
<cqfd93>  c'est sûr ! ça rend la chose barbante au possible, quand tu as 4 ou 5 chaînes différentes pour plusieurs dizaines de langues
<cqfd93> et si encore la recherche sur launchpad marchait sur ces gros paquets, mais je n'ai que des timeout
<YoBoY> yes, c'est chiant ça
<YoBoY> ça va que c'est par ordre alphabétique les paquets :p
<cqfd93> oui
<cqfd93> je fais une petite pause sur main, je vais voir multiverse
<cqfd93> et je vois que personne n'ose valider mes 12 chaînes de maths ;-)
<YoBoY> j'en suis au language-pack-gnome-tlh il me fait toujours rire ce pack de langue :D
<YoBoY> mon prof de math est en vacances :]
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> bon j'arrête, je commence à fatiguer avec les packs de langue :]
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/+translate?memo=4320&start=4320 << j'en suis à cette page
<YoBoY> il y en a encore jusqu'à la chaine 6000 des language-*
<YoBoY> de quoi faire ^^
<cqfd93> je suis en train d'en faire par séries de 58 (la recherche a bien marché pour 2 types de chaînes)
<cqfd93> je suis au début des 6000
<YoBoY> le dernier message de la liste indique que quelqu'un est déjà passé par les 6000 :p
<cqfd93> oui, et à partir de là, j'ai ratissé large, et je lui ai chipé plein de ses traductions...
<cqfd93> bouuuuuuu, la vilaine !
<YoBoY> ouaaa, j'en suis à 754 propositions !
<cqfd93> 754 à valider ???
<cqfd93> je ne vois que 221 need review dans main
<YoBoY> non, en tout ^^
<cqfd93> je viens de tomber sur "la langue turc"  là il faudrait un féminin !
<cqfd93> sinon on dit "le turc"
<YoBoY> ouai, mais bon, la fatigue, tout ça… :D
<cqfd93> 754 pour aujourd'hui ?
<YoBoY> non, en tout j'ai dit, sur le ddtp main
<cqfd93> h ok, je dois aussi être un peu fatiguée :-D
<cqfd93> et là, la recherche, en tout cas dans main, remarche
<teolemon> pas taper
<teolemon> j'en mets
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<teolemon> je souhaite rester en vie
<teolemon> hello!
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<teolemon> pourquoi ne pas directement supprimer les :
<teolemon> Mises à jour des traductions de tous les paquets de GNOME pris en charge en[nbsp]: polonais
<teolemon> Mises à jour des traductions de tous les paquets de GNOME pris en charge en polonais
<teolemon> sinon je valide en masse les modifs de YoBoY
<teolemon> ou bien Données de traduction, pour tous les paquets GNOME pris en charge, en kinyarwanda
<cqfd93> c'est vrai que pas de : pas de [nbsp] ...
<cqfd93> :-D
<teolemon> désormais je veille à en flanquer partout
<teolemon> c'était de vieilles chaînes
<teolemon> 2011-11-13
<cqfd93> c'est vrai que depuis un an, tu as appris à les mettre... et à les oublier
<cqfd93> NAN, pas si fort ! :_D
<cqfd93> y'a une quantité de chaînes sur les langues dans main.......
<teolemon> yup
<teolemon> j'arrive à faire une recherche mot clef sur "french"
<teolemon> eeeeehhhh
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-28
<cqfd93> oui, la recherche a l'air de remarcher
<teolemon> sugooooi
 * teolemon fait des recherches
 * teolemon est de nature sceptique
 * teolemon est rassuré: ça continue de planter dans universe
<teolemon> Catalan hyphenation patterns for OpenOffice.org
<teolemon> Motifs de césure catalans pour OpenOffice.org
<teolemon> ou
<teolemon> Fichiers de césure catalans pour OpenOffice.org
<teolemon> amont utilise fichiers
<teolemon> amont=debian
<teolemon> pas ooo
<cqfd93> et fichier de césure du catalan ?
<cqfd93> ah, la recherche plante encore dans universe :-(
<cqfd93> pattern = motif...
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> indeed
<cqfd93> ah si le karma dépendait du nombre de lignes...
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/14950/+translate
<teolemon> je pense qu'on les laisse de côté pour le moment
<teolemon> et on demandera à amont de splitter en morceaux
<teolemon> c'est pas humain des trucs pareils
<cqfd93> ouais... Je viens de jeter un oeil à tous les paquets texlive visibles dans synaptic : c'est hénaurme !!!
<cqfd93> teolemon, t'es encore debout ???
<cqfd93> à force de te voir bosser à des heures pas possibles, j'en arrive à me demander dans quel fuseau horaire tu te trouves :-)
<teolemon> sleep is an overrated concept
<cqfd93> on n'a pas les mêmes valeurs ;-)
<teolemon> plus de suggestions pour ce soir
<teolemon> mais il y a pleins de quick wins
<teolemon> sur main
<cqfd93> t'en as fait un paquet !
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=quantal&language=fr&view=pack&repo=main&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=none&packagename=&page=2
<teolemon> plein de paquets de langue
<cqfd93> quand t'en tiens un et que la recherche marche, ça va vite
<teolemon> :-D
<teolemon> je dirais de taper du côté de dev files
<teolemon> shared libraries
<teolemon> et consorts
<cqfd93> en même temps, je me demande à combien de personnes ça va servir de leur dire en français qu'il y a des mises à jour en zoulou...
<cqfd93> tu veux dire rechercher "development" par exemple ?
<cqfd93> ou "headers"
<teolemon> yep
<teolemon> afrique francophone :-)
<teolemon> pour le thaï, j'ai pas de contre-argument :-)
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> nouvelle section low hanging fruits
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> garanti sans prise de tête
<teolemon> et section sur les paquets prioritaires et à haut impact
<teolemon> Pour info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/Status#preview
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring
<teolemon> l'actualisation n'est pas terminé
<teolemon> mais il y a déjà de quoi faire
<teolemon> certains paquets ont été renommés, d'autres supprimés et d'autres ajoutés
<teolemon> donc l'actualisation complète prendre encore un peu de temps
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/StatusUbuntu
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/Status2
<teolemon> attention, il y a les paquets non ubuntu dans le lot
<cqfd93> hi!
<teolemon> hu
<teolemon> hi
<cqfd93> hi again!
<teolemon> tu as lu le log ?
<teolemon> 15:41 teolemon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/StatusUbuntu
<teolemon> 15:41 teolemon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFrenchTranslators/Status2
<teolemon> la page sur le wiki-fr est pas encore complètement actualisée
<teolemon> il va falloir vérifier les ajouts et retraits de paquets
<cqfd93> non, je n'ai pas lu le log
<teolemon> : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring
<teolemon> et sinon, j'ai commencer à lister les quick wins
<teolemon> pour ceux que ça intéresse sur http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
 * cqfd93 est en train de lire, son cerveau sort de la brume...
<YoBoY> question à la con : pourquoi tu mets ça sur le wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<teolemon> parce que le tool pour générer gère pas doku wiki
<teolemon> et parce que ce n'est pas une liste définitive
<teolemon> c'est bourré de paquets amont
<teolemon> re
<YoBoY> hum… et tu peux pas modifier le tool ?
<teolemon> je suis en contact avec le deb
<teolemon> dev
<teolemon> je lui ai demandé
<teolemon> il le fait tourner sur AppEngine
<teolemon> sinon, j'ai commencé à regarder pour les apps en ligne de commande qui plombent les stats pour ubuntu
<teolemon> 5000 chacune
<teolemon> j'ai mis en place un projet de suggestions automatisées comme on a fait pour les ddtp et ubuntu-server-guide
<teolemon> je suis en train de corriger le fichier po
<cqfd93> afk pour quelques heures
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-29
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> salut cqfd93 :)
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-26
<koko_> Bonjour, j'ai une question à vous poser : sur la traduction de app
<koko_> oups message envoyé par erreur..
<koko_> Bonjour, j'ai une question à vous poser : sur la traduction de "app-install-data-ubuntu" série Trusty la traduction de "t
<YoBoY> manque un morceau
<YoBoY> yo koko_
<koko_>  Bonjour, j'ai une question à vous poser : sur la traduction de "app-install-data-ubuntu" série Trusty la traduction de "tupi open 2d magic" faut-il traduire "Open 2D Magic " car sauf erreur c'est le "slogan" du logiciel ?
<koko_> et désolé pour le manque du morceau :)
<YoBoY> t'as un lien vers la trad ? parce que là j'ai un peu du mal à voir de quoi tu parles
<YoBoY> (surtout le mot tupi…)
<koko_> voila : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+pots/app-install-data/fr/4752/+translate
<koko_> tupi c est un logiciel d animation 2d
<koko_> http://www.maefloresta.com/portal/
<YoBoY> je regarde
<YoBoY> (marrant qcomme ndd)
<YoBoY> perso je ne traduirai pas
<YoBoY> pour plus d'avis faudrait demander sur la liste de discussion
<koko_> c est quoi l'adresse du site de disscussion (je suis nouveau)
<YoBoY> toutes les infos là : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr :)
<YoBoY> c'est le premier lien la liste
<YoBoY> (désolé pour le délais de réponse, je suis pas toujours devant le salon ;))
<koko_> ok merci
<koko_> pas grave moi non plus
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-12-22
<ZobjO_o> lu
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-12-23
<Helias> Bonjour ?
